# Smallest font to cut on a GX-24



## lnemup (May 12, 2010)

Having some problems cutting small letters on vinyl with GX-24. What is the smallest size letter can be cut? I am doing a few logo's to heat press on some Jerseys, and below some of the logo there are thing like phone numbers/website ect that are pretty small, and I am not able to weed it without having the letter pull up. I dont know if there is a trick, if I need adjust some setting, or maybe they are just to small to cut. Any help appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jwalk2515 (Apr 22, 2010)

what are your settings now? Not sure on font as I create and resize to fit my needs but I am cutting letters less than 1/4 in tall. Slow is smooth. For fine detail I will also create extra cut boxes around words so I am working with less material at any one time.


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

Be sure your cut pressure is high enough which will help with clean lines around your font. We have done a lot of small fonts before and we use eco -film from Imprintables. Tricks we have learned are to weed out the inside of the letters first (O's, P's etc) and make sure you are using a sharp weeder (we use actual dental picks). With eco film, it is a sticky back so if a letter peels up we can stick it back (awesome feature for times like this)...what material are you using?


----------



## lnemup (May 12, 2010)

I will have to check the setting when I get home from work this evening. As for vinyl I am using the duracal 530, and for the heat applied I am using sport film lite. I do get a better weeding with the sportfilm lite. With the Duracal I know I have been using a down force of 110, and I think (have to check) but with the lite 160. I am getting good test cuts with both in referance to circle coming off, and square staying in tact. Maybe I need to slow down the machine a bit. Good tip on weeding the P,O, ect first, and I have created additional weed box but still have same problem. I am using the blade that came with my gx-24 (new). I cant see how I am going to do things like front logo shirt pockets (smaller number ect) or things like cuzies? These are thing I should be able to do correct? Thanks


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

For fine detail I recommend that you use a 60 degree blade if you are not already. 

Also, the type of film will effect how much detail you are able to weed. Sportfilm Lite is one of them that will weed good detail. Best thing to do is ask who you are purchasing your film from. They would know how much detail is expected out of different films.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

We have had good results with an Arial Block font down to .25" using Eco Film.


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

hi inemup,

my trick always works... make it bigger!
tweak the design and stretch the font out a few pts.
make the insides of O's and P's a bit bigger.

the customer will never know but when you are working with that small of detail in fonts
every pt, pixel, 0.001" counts to make it better and i guarantee your customer will not
know you altered the tiny font to your advantage.

he/she will not see a if their 0.25" high letter is stretched out 0.010-0.020"

good luck!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

If you are using the blade that came with the cutter it is a 45 degree blade, I would recommend using a 60 like Nick suggested. Slowing down the cutting speed will also help cutting the smaller letters. The best thing when cutting small text is to have a sharp blade. 
However on occasion I have run into a very strange thing, so I will pass it on and maybe it will help one of you. I had an issue cutting and weeding some small text on a design, nothing seemed to help then I noticed the size was 24.319 pt… I changed it to 24, removing the .319 and it cut better, cleaner and was easier to weed. Now I will not say this will fix the issue all the time, there are just too many factors to account for when cutting, but it is something that I make sure of now, mu font size is a whole number. 
CW


----------

